# Smoked Lemon Alaskan Halibut



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Small pieces left from steaking out two halibut.. Decided to smoke them with a lemon pepper flavor.

The cast:








The dry brine players:

1 cup pickling salt

1/3 cup onion powder

1/3 cup garlic powder

1/4 cup lemon pepper

1 cup brown sugar

The fish:







The smoke makers:


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Page two--the rest of the story;


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep hitting submit like a fool--sorry now PAGE THREE:































Little to much salt for our liking, should of soaked another half hour to get it where we like it, but very good never-the-less..

Thanks for lookin,

RIch


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 22, 2011)

Rick it looks great. this what i call art my friend (ah By the way     i love salty fish)


----------



## venture (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks excellent!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good from here too


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

That looks great Rich !!!!

You usually make Great Smoked Salmon, but I know why you're doing this instead---------------

"Just For The Halibut", right???

Couldn't resist!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Three of my favorite words. Smoked, Lemon and Halibut.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome Rich!!!!


----------

